# Wall Doxey State Park



## kart77 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well the weather is gonna be nice this weekend, so, we gonna take a camping trip down to wall doxey state park just outside of holly springs, ms. 

I am so pumped and excited to be going camping again !!! It has been way too long since we camped last......


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Have a great trip take lots of pictures, then come back here and tell us all about it


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

wall doxey is only about an hour from my home. we've haven't been there in 6 or 8 years. post some pics after the trip, i'd like to know if they made any changes. we liked it, it's just close to home so we usually head a little farther out. have a good one.:thumbup1:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm jealous. Went up to my seasonal site yesterday, still have 3 ft or better of snow and the roads aren't plowed. Had to walk in. Guess it's going to be awhile.
Have a great time and enjoy.


----------

